# Digital Day/Night Dimming Thermostats on fleebay £25, any good?



## Beardie Owner (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi All

I'm looking to get a day/night dimming thermostat as in our flat temp can drop quite low, not at the moment but does in winter.

Have seen a few digital ones from China and Germany on fleebay for £25-35. Has anyone used or know of anyone that has used similar? Would of course be keeping my digital thermometers to ensure the correct temperature.

Thanks


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

As it happens, I've just ordered this:

LCD Dimming Reptile Digital Day & Night Thermostat with Timmer Heat PID | eBay

I thought I had to give it a punt, at that price. I'm in the position of not having a rep yet, still setting up my enclosure so I can test it out without any concern for animal welfare. It looks almost identical to the Habistat digital thermostat if you ask me...


----------



## Beardie Owner (Apr 13, 2015)

PMA said:


> As it happens, I've just ordered this:
> 
> LCD Dimming Reptile Digital Day & Night Thermostat with Timmer Heat PID | eBay
> 
> I thought I had to give it a punt, at that price. I'm in the position of not having a rep yet, still setting up my enclosure so I can test it out without any concern for animal welfare. It looks almost identical to the Habistat digital thermostat if you ask me...


Thanks, that is the one I was looking at too. The only thing is it comes Australian plugs but don't see that being a huge issue!

I think as no one has come back with any bad reviews I too will give it a punt!


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

Funnily enough, I emailed the seller before I bought it asking if they did a UK version. I ended up buying it before they replied, as its easy enough to get plug adapters. After the sale, the seller emailed me back saying 'don't worry - we see you're in the UK and will include relevant adapters for your country' haha!


----------



## indian cobra (Feb 1, 2014)

Beardie Owner said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm looking to get a day/night dimming thermostat as in our flat temp can drop quite low, not at the moment but does in winter.
> 
> ...


Always have mixed feelings about cheap or cheaper electrical products. Half of me loves a bargain and the other half says pay the extra and get a Microclimate with a 5 year warranty.

It would be really interesting if you keep your thread updated with a review and whether it stands the test of time.


----------



## Beardie Owner (Apr 13, 2015)

PMA said:


> Funnily enough, I emailed the seller before I bought it asking if they did a UK version. I ended up buying it before they replied, as its easy enough to get plug adapters. After the sale, the seller emailed me back saying 'don't worry - we see you're in the UK and will include relevant adapters for your country' haha!


That is good. Now going to pick new viv up at weekend that has a dimming thermostat but not the night and day function, definitely want that for the winter as can get pretty chilly in the flat overnight!

As previous poster said would you let us know how you get on, I suppose as long as the temperature reading is accurate and maintained should be fine!


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

I would not personally recomend any mains voltage equipment that is sold cheap from China - they use plastics which do not conform to UK/EU saftey standards, ie they are not self-extinguishing in the event of an electrical fault, and will burn your house down

Most electronics come from China, thats not the issue in itself, the issue is who oversee's the saftey and quality of the product, if its a British company, then its probably safe, otherwise...well just make sure you have high quality fire alarms and your escape route from the home planned out well


----------



## PMA (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah I see your point, will have to see how it goes. My room is an insulated cabin away from the house so worst case scenario is losing that as well as my vinyl collection and all my work... I'll make sure it's on a surge protected sockets anyway, other than that not much you can do!


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

I was looking at the swell thermostats they are cheep I will be looking for four of them, think CloudForest is correct about the cheap stuff it's just not worth the worry think i'l stick to the microclimate b1 They have a five year guarantee


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

Quite simply, would not touch that with a barge pole.

Just not worth the risk. 

Even if it doesn't burn the house down I doubt with the quality of the components used that the thermostat would give anything near an accurate temp reading and may result in inappropriate heat levels.

UK made units every time for me


----------

